# Did you scream during labor?



## MeowPurr32

So before I had a baby, I really thought I would not be one of those women screaming during labor (and didn't want to be.)

But when I was pushing, I had to scream with each push. Just HAD to, to cope with the pain.


----------



## Mrsmitch80

I did with my first birth but not my second. Second time as I started getting the urge to push I made this low noise, I sounded like a cow but I just couldn't help it.

The mw told my oh to push the alarm to get her to come in if I suddenly made guttural noises, I guess that noise was what she meant xx


----------



## Insectile

I made very little noise. I whimpered during the contractions, and then during the actual pushing I just took a deep breath and went for it. Being quiet helped me concentrate.


----------



## dan-o

I made primal grunty mooing noises when in transition. I kind of funnled them down the G&A pipe to muffle the sound. :haha:
It was a back to back labour with no break inbetween contractions tho, so pretty intense!

Hope I get to do it again, but maybe with the baby the right way round next time!


----------



## Sommerfugl

I didn't scream and wasn't loud at all, I just swore a lot :haha:


----------



## deafgal

i feel like I was screaming but when I asked my husband, he told me I wasn't loud at all. Just that my eyes got huge when I was in pain.


----------



## Aphrodite

I made grunting cow sounds during the contractions and sort of shouted out and moaned, not exactly a scream. The MW told me not to but it helped me cope with the pain. When I did scream it was when I pushed his head out. It was just the worst pain I'd ever felt and I was so shocked I screamed so loud lol my husband mentions it even now!!


----------



## kobrinfamily

I guess I kinda made the grunted cow nose as well when I bared down too push lol


----------



## Samiam03

I did scream once...but not because of pain. I told the nurse to keep my deranged mother out of the room because she kept shouting at me. During the pushing all of a sudden my mother barged in the room and demanded to be in there. While the nurse was pushing her out I screamed at the top of my lungs "get the eff out and stay out!" haha


----------



## MUM0FTW0

I didnt scream...but I did yell and say horrible things to one of the nurses in the room :blush: she kept yelling at me and telling me to push...when I was already pushing,and then shed tell me my pushes were weak and they wouldnt get the baby here...so I said a few bad words to her and yelled hahaha but never screamed:winkwink:


----------



## robinator

Not a peep.


----------



## luz

I didn't scream and was really surprised at how calm i was during the whole process.


----------



## CelticStar

Nope, all my energy went on pushing!


----------



## lizardbreath

I screamed bloody murder for my last push. My scream was so loud my parents and fobs heard it in the waiting room which was at.the opposite end of the hospital floor and to this day fob remembers that scream he said he will never forget it. It was blood curdling. With kat I screamed from the pain as I had.no drugs and the nurse held my legs shut for 26 minutes but my.screaming was quiet compared to the scream I let out with Jaymee


----------



## rockabillymom

No screaming. I just would get really quiet and breathe through the contractions. I think only at one point during one did I say No I cant do this


----------



## cderrs123

I moaned a little bit... but apparently didn't scream or yell. I kept telling my OH it wasn't his fault and to calm down. x


----------



## SisterRose

Yup, I screamed. It's how I coped with it. If screaming made me feel better, I'd scream next time too. 

I was pretty annoyed with my midwife because she basically kept telling me to shut up and seemed pretty annoyed. "Shh." "SHHH." I felt like saying, I'm birthing this baby and I'll scream if I want/need to so dont tell me to shush :p


----------



## freckleonear

No, I was pretty much silent both times. As soon as a contraction started I retreated into my own world and got annoyed if anyone tried to talk to me.


----------



## amjon

I was very quiet during the delivery actually.


----------



## verona

I screamed and yelled from the minute i got to the hospital til the second i gave birth lol, i had a horrible long labour x


----------



## Victoriaaa

Nope, i said a little ouch when i was getting my back pains to which the midwife said "if your only going to say ouch your going to do well".. and then i did that groany little noise that i couldnt help when i pushed. I was shocked though.. i expected to be a screamer im a big wuss.


----------



## goddess25

Nope.. both times I was pretty silent. I would do good as a scientology birther ;)

I cried a little at one point in both births saying I can't do this anymore, both kids were both very soon after.


----------



## Lizzie K

I screamed during pushing. It's how I coped. I got so pissed at the doctors, especially the males, who told me to be quiet. When it comes to male OBs, they need to just keep their freaking mouths shut because they have never and will never go through childbirth so they have no clue.


----------



## rn2011

Yep, I am a screamer especially while pushing. *shrug*


----------



## xarlenex

I only screamed when they done the episiotomy because they didn't numb me, and I wasnt at the height of a contraction so I felt everything :dohh:


----------



## Bookity

I screamed/grunted while pushing, but that's about it.


----------



## smiler123

Yes. Very Loudly.


----------



## DukesAngel

No, no screaming. I withered on the bed though. It effing hurt. I told the nurses many times that I hate it


----------



## DukesAngel

I also find it weird most of you say it hurt during pushing. I didn't find it painful at all. The pushing stage was glorious as it gave me relief from pain.


----------



## freckleonear

DukesAngel said:


> I also find it weird most of you say it hurt during pushing. I didn't find it painful at all. The pushing stage was glorious as it gave me relief from pain.

Depends on the labour I think. I had a long difficult labour with my first and pushing was bliss because of the relief! With my second I coped really well with the contractions but found the pushing really painful.


----------



## AimeeM

Yes and I cried for help a few times. He was born face up though which explained it to me when his head popped out.


----------



## Bookity

DukesAngel said:


> I also find it weird most of you say it hurt during pushing. I didn't find it painful at all. The pushing stage was glorious as it gave me relief from pain.

For me it was more because of pushing as hard as I could, not pain.


----------



## lilysmum2

oh yes...screamed and screamed!! i bet the other women in labour must have thought i was being murdered!! I dont have a very high pain threshold!!


----------



## smiler123

lilysmum2 said:


> oh yes...screamed and screamed!! i bet the other women in labour must have thought i was being murdered!! I dont have a very high pain threshold!!

Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## skc22

No I didn't. There was a woman in the next labour room screaming so loudly non stop even when she wasn't contracting - I honestly wanted to punch her!


----------



## deafgal

Bookity said:


> DukesAngel said:
> 
> 
> I also find it weird most of you say it hurt during pushing. I didn't find it painful at all. The pushing stage was glorious as it gave me relief from pain.
> 
> For me it was more because of pushing as hard as I could, not pain.Click to expand...


I wish I didn't push. I think it really damaged my bladder area. I read about it, and it says it is better to let the body do the pushing. I am going to ask my doctor about that.


----------



## DukesAngel

deafgal said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DukesAngel said:
> 
> 
> I also find it weird most of you say it hurt during pushing. I didn't find it painful at all. The pushing stage was glorious as it gave me relief from pain.
> 
> For me it was more because of pushing as hard as I could, not pain.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish I didn't push. I think it really damaged my bladder area. I read about it, and it says it is better to let the body do the pushing. I am going to ask my doctor about that.Click to expand...

I guess that's what I did now that I think about it. I would sit there in between contractions for 2-3 minutes happy for no pain, then would tell the room "here we go!", everyone got in position, and I just let my body do the work. No real thoughtful effort.


----------



## Bats11

No i didnt scream, my midwife warned me before hand that screaming wastes your energy & you cant push as good :shrug: so i just did what she said, but gosh i was moaning with each contraction.


----------



## Irish Eyes

Yes I screamed but I had no pain relief. Also my labour happened really fast and I wasn't expecting to be pushing so quickly so I panicked a little bit I think!


----------



## MeowPurr32

I wonder what the hospital does if there's someone screaming a lot and it's "tour the labor ward" night?


----------



## MummyNovember

No i didnt scream or make that much noise. Midwives were suprised at how chilled out the atmosphere was in my room. Tbh i was so tired (hadnt had any sleep for 36hrs), i was just interested in sleep lol


----------



## hawalkden

I screamed at my OH when he said to breath the G&A and I was. I took it out and said 'I AM BREATHING IT JASON!'.


----------



## amanda111308

I wasn't loud at all, I just moaned a lot, my husband kept telling me afterwards that it sounded like I was having sex... hahaha oh well those sounds got him in there and it turns out those were the sounds to get him out...

I was quiet and VERY concentrated when I was pushing, I only pushed for 20 minutes and it was over. I would take pushing over transition labor anyday!! Pushing actually felt really good.


----------



## amanda111308

MeowPurr32 said:


> I wonder what the hospital does if there's someone screaming a lot and it's "tour the labor ward" night?

hahaha I never even thought of that!! I bet the pregnant women touring would be super freaked out!! When I toured the hospital there was one woman in hard labour but she was just moaning a lot, if she was screaming I think I would have panicked a lot!!


----------



## fides

MeowPurr32 said:


> So before I had a baby, I really thought I would not be one of those women screaming during labor (and didn't want to be.)
> 
> But when I was pushing, I had to scream with each push. Just HAD to, to cope with the pain.

same here, except i began screaming before the pushing. :haha:


----------



## socitycourty

i screamed, cried, swore and groaned....till I got an epidural. LO was stuck and it was baaaadddd pain. ended up with EMCS anyway


----------



## anita665

With my first I was really quiet and didn't scream at all.

With my second I screamed twice during the birth. I did two pushes, two screams and he was out. I then screamed again when the placenta was coming out :blush:


----------



## Erinsmummy

I was quiet the whole time! Only time i made noise was to ask for water and tell FOB i hated him, i didnt find labour painfull really, and the pushing was a great feeling lol.


----------



## smiler123

I can't believe so many people were quiet!

I literally COULD NOT contain my screams! But then again I did only scream 4times (once for each push) :)


----------



## XJessicaX

No actually! I remained pretty calm (on the surface) and just moaned through contractions. The only time I yelped was when they asked me at 10cm dilated after over an hour of pushing to climb across onto the surgery table from the bed! TMI...I felt like I was going to sit on my baby's head. I could see the head bulging and because I needed emergency assistance (LO's heart rate was waaay up) I needed a spinal block just in case I needed a c-section. So they pushed me forward so I was sitting on the edge of the bed but bent and wow...I had one enormous continuous contraction and that was AGONISING. Every inch of my body fighting to push my awkwardly positioned baby out and I had to sit still while they shoved a needle the size of a nail in my back!!! I did let out a yelp then, but it wasnt a scream!


----------



## hubblybubbly

I'm a mooer, apparently like a bison....it went beyond cow.
The as her head popped out I screamed "F***". ( I don't swear) and that was that!


----------



## NDH

I wouldn't say I screamed, but I was very vocal when I was in the "feel like I have to push but im not dilated enough" stage which lasted two hours. I remember telling the midwife i sounded like a dying goose :haha: Didn't make any noise during pushing to my recollection.


----------



## LeeLouClare

I thought I would scream but I just gritted my teeth and growled. lol


----------



## NaturalMomma

No, and I had an unmedicated homebirth.


----------



## kaths101

I didn't scream but I just said ouch ouch ouch through each contraction.. I don't really remember what noise I made in the pushing stage but I can't remember it hurting.. Like some others said it was such a relief to be pushing


----------



## Yumimum

My husband said I shouted and swore lots during contractions, I only remember screaming while pushing as it was painful!


----------



## wilbz

I didnt scream but made deep groaning noises, it was weird cause I couldn't stop my self making them, my husband said I sounded like a cow lol


----------



## rockys-mumma

Lol. Yes. But more shouting and moaning than screaming


----------



## Celesse

I had to have OH bring me some strepsils in the next day and my mum and OH sat there with their fingers in their ears.


----------



## bletherer

I didnt scream but had his primal unconolable urge to grunt very loudly!


----------



## UkCath

bletherer said:


> I didnt scream but had his primal unconolable urge to grunt very loudly!

Now you've mention it, I've had a flash back to this. Yes.. that strange grunting reflex coming from deep with. I'd forgotten about that.

I was quite noisey.. I found it helpful. I guess everyone is different, but it helped me. The midwife said to put the energy into pushing instead, but I found making noise a release, personally..


----------



## BaybeeMama

I've heard that if ur all crazy and stressed during labor then all of that can get transferred to ur baby later in life. I did not scream even when the pain was intense. I am happy to say my baby is content and happy even when she was a newborn. :)


----------



## MeowPurr32

BaybeeMama said:


> I've heard that if ur all crazy and stressed during labor then all of that can get transferred to ur baby later in life.

But many women feel they really can't help being stressed or how they react to the pain. It's not necessarily in one's control. You're lucky it was for you. Labor feels different for everyone. I think the sensations and pain and type of pain can be vastly different depending on many factors. For example, I found it very painful, while my friend found it merely "annoying feeling." So you can go into labor fully intending to stay as silent as possible, but it may not go as planned. And that is nothing to feel bad about.


----------



## NDH

BaybeeMama said:


> I've heard that if ur all crazy and stressed during labor then all of that can get transferred to ur baby later in life. I did not scream even when the pain was intense. I am happy to say my baby is content and happy even when she was a newborn. :)

I wasn't stressed by labour at all. I would have found it more stressful trying to hold back the need to make noise or worrying about being heard. Im a very quiet and reserved person and thought i'd internalise the labour a lot more so I was quite surprised how noisy I was lol.


----------



## 2016

I thought I had screamed while pushing but DH and both MWs said I hardly made any noise other than some low groaning. Must have been screaming in my head! :haha:


----------



## tummymummy

I did make moaning noises but when it came to pushing i didnt make a sound thats how my mum knew i was in alot of pain because usually you cant shut me up lol. xx


----------

